

Show HN: behold, jsonifier - Skywing

Just a simple tool I hacked together last night. I wanted to paste a bunch of JSON for reference in an IRC channel, but the JSON that I wanted to paste was not formatted. I didn't quickly find a pastebin that formatted JSON for me so I just made one.<p>It's probably so simple that it's borderline useless, but here it is!<p>http://jsonifier.com/<p>example output:
http://jsonifier.com/paste/4e3f84b46f3b792dde000000
======
danest
This looks awesome, I have been using this for a while now
<http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/>

~~~
Skywing
nice. i did not end up finding that one last night.

------
ideamonk
Neat and clean. I'd definitely find it useful while sharing ugly JSONs with my
team. Since you're providing this service for free, just out of interest, what
are you hosting it on? What're your plans for sustaining it when usage goes
"Up and at 'em, Atom Ant!"?

~~~
Skywing
Hosted on Linode, at the moment. If I see that people are finding it useful
then I have no problem sustaining it myself.

------
JW_00000
A small bug: when you go to an invalid URL (e.g.
<http://jsonifier.com/paste/abcdef>), an "Internal Server Error" is shown,
instead of a nice error message.

~~~
Skywing
Ah. Thanks. Will patch that up right now. :)

edit: Provides clean error message now.

------
ipmb
Recent versions of Python have a JSON prettifier baked in. On OS X, if you
have ugly JSON in your clipboard, simply run this:

    
    
        $ pbpaste | python -mjson.tool

~~~
Skywing
I'm doing essentially the same thing with the submitted JSON. The result of
that would be what I am storing in the database.

------
mtogo
Wow, that's actually pretty awesome.

------
Skywing
clickable: <http://jsonifier.com> and
<http://jsonifier.com/paste/4e3f84b46f3b792dde000000>

------
shthap3ns
Doesn't JSONLint do this? Or am I missing something?

